# Historical fundamental data for a quantitative analysis



## fraa (17 February 2016)

Been doing a bit of reading on a quantitative approach (Ie quantitative value investing ala montier or greenblatt or qv).

Interesting stuff, but wondering if there is raw historical asx company fundamental data that is accessible to a retail investor like me on which I can do scans using custom metrics etc.

Obviously if such data is not available then I cannot go further down this road and will have to detour elsewhere.

Have read some threads here that such databases (Capital iq & Finalysis) are instutional offeings that cost a "Bucketload" (Ie not priced for personal use) Or available in uni (I am no longer studying).

Any leads advice appreciated.


----------



## salza80 (24 July 2017)

If you are looking for fundamental historical data asx data. P/E and more,  send me a message


----------

